# Seiko Sport-tech Survivor



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

As most of you have probably gathered by now, I have this thing for Seiko 7A38 quartz chronographs. 

To assist with my collecting, and as an interesting little sideline, I've started looking for period literature on them. :blink:

I picked something up on eBay, earlier in the week. 

It was described simply as: *1985 SEIKO SPORT TECH WATCH RARE VINTAGE ADVERT*










I bought it, simply for the small illustrations of a 7A38-702A (or -702H) and a 7A38-6010.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> It was described simply as: *1985 SEIKO SPORT TECH WATCH RARE VINTAGE ADVERT*


From it's slightly odd 7"x10" format (and not inconsiderable thickness of paper) ....

The advert had obviously been carefully cut from a National Geographic magazine. 

Here's a bigger scan of the advert:










The advertising blurb in the middle reads:



> Tracking the Future.
> 
> Man invented time. Seiko perfects it, constantly taking technology to new, far frontiers.
> 
> ...


$64K question .... Does anybody know what Seiko model this 'Survivor' alarm chronograph is ?? :huh:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> $64K question .... Does anybody know what Seiko model this 'Survivor' alarm chronograph is ?? :huh:


To my untrained eye, it looks vaguely like an 'Arnie', but much more like a H558 'Field Master':










Note the one shown in the advert has a dial marked 'SPORTS 100 ALARM CHRONOGRAPH' - not 'FIELD MASTER'. :blink:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > $64K question .... Does anybody know what Seiko model this 'Survivor' alarm chronograph is ?? :huh:
> ...


Look at that. :blink: 5 minutes googling and I answered my own question. 










Here's a few quotes from 'elsewhere':



> In 1984, Seiko started their Fieldmaster series by using their already proven H558 movement and redesigning the watch around the movement. The Japanese are well known for their extreme adventures around the world and they needed a watch they could rely with their lives. This watch was taken on numerous adventures to the North and South poles, Mt. Everest and other peaks of the world.
> 
> Because this watch met just about all their needs in a time piece, it acquired the title " King of the Land "
> 
> ...


Now, where was I ? :huh: Oh Yes .... back to my 7A38's !! :tongue2:


----------



## toddydj (Apr 9, 2009)

Not my favs with the analogue and digital but who am I to talk I hear u say?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Wish you hadn't posted that, I sold mine and desperately want another.......can't find one :cry2:

Wanted


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

MarkF said:


> Wish you hadn't posted that, I sold mine and desperately want another.......can't find one :cry2:





MarkF said:


> Model SAD048 and I'd prefer the Jap market model but would settle for the export one. I will pay good money for this watch.


Sorry, Mark.  What was I supposed to do ? :huh:

I ran a search on 'Field Master' on most forum sections before I asked the question (and replied to it myself). 

Your Wanted post was set up as one word 'Fieldmaster'. Sounds like a vintage tractor tyre to me. :lol:

Plenty of them in Japan (if you search on Yahoo Japan - not just auctions). Highly collectable.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I saw that advert..

Decided not to try and research the watch, never seen one before so thought it may be quite rare..


----------



## martyxke (Aug 22, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> As most of you have probably gathered by now, I have this thing for Seiko 7A38 quartz chronographs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I too have a soft spot for the early Seiko chronographs, and I remember the look of the advert from the eighties. I fell in love with the two tone gold model and bought one in Holland in 1986. I still have it and to this day have not seen another one like it. They look a little small compared to the modern trends, but are still in my opinion so stylish.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

martyxke said:


> I too have a soft spot for the early Seiko chronographs, and I remember the look of the advert from the eighties. I fell in love with
> 
> *the two tone gold model and bought one in Holland in 1986. I still have it and to this day have not seen another one like it.*
> 
> They look a little small compared to the modern trends, but are still in my opinion so stylish.


Hi, Marty and :welcome: to :rltb:

If you're referring to the left hand illustration at the bottom of that 1985 Seiko advert, that's a 7A38-702A (or possibly a -702H).



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I bought it, simply for the small illustrations of a 7A38-702A (or -702H) and a 7A38-6010.


It appears to have been a very popular model, because they turn up quite frequently on eBay (in varying conditions).

Those with 'A' suffixes mostly appear in Europe, and the 'H' version in the States.

Here's the most recent example: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250880055613?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_4061wt_934

I have 3 of them in my collection - a -702A and two -702H's. I keep meaning to put one back on eBay. :blush:

I also acquired a nice example of the black-chrome / gold 7A38-6010 'Diver' fairly recently ....

So I guess a photo shoot is on the cards, sometime soon.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> It appears to have been a very popular model, because they turn up quite frequently on eBay (in varying conditions).
> 
> Those with 'A' suffixes mostly appear in Europe, and the 'H' version in the States.
> 
> Here's the most recent example: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250880055613?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_4061wt_934


Here's another 7A38-702H in rather better (if not strictly true N.O.S.) condition which sold for $261.78, back in July:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270778065975?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_950


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > It appears to have been a very popular model, because they turn up quite frequently on eBay (in varying conditions).
> ...


Another - this time a poor 7A38-702A, at the other end of the scale, which sold on eBay for only 51.00 Euros, yesterday:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220838745508?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_866wt_934


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

I want a seiko SAD048 Fieldmaster badly....

Thanks a bunch Paul


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > It appears to have been a very popular model, because they turn up quite frequently on eBay (in varying conditions).
> ...


That same 'almost NOS condition' 7A38-702H is back on eBay again this evening, with an opening bid price of *Â£174.99*. :shocking:

The serial number 3N1751 (and non original case-back sticker) are the same, even if the buyer and seller ID's aren't. :dontgetit:

Better set of photos on this UK listing - item # 370555022297, but I think he might struggle to turn a profit on this one.


----------

